#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in US - Study abroad in US - MS in USA >  >  Education system in USA - The US education system Explained!

## shivi.attitude

*Hi!  This is Shivi, an education expert for education in USA.I have written about education in USA ,what  you all  students need to know before you plan to study in US*

Education system in US is provided by the government firms, with funding coming from the three levels.Child  education is made compulsory for children.

 *Brief Of Education System in USA*

US education system is one of the richest education provider. The  academics here offer a wonderful combination of the traditional and the  latest studies that keep it many steps ahead from the greatest  educational parameters of the world. 
Now after such a big round of applause, let us illustrate the *education*  in the USA overall. This blog does not aim at depicting any particular  sector but tries to sketch the main picture of the system altogether. To  start with, the continent has highest numbers of *educational institutions*.  The quantity remains same from the grass-root level to the higher  studies. You can trace down over than 3800 colleges and universities all  around. The strength of the universities ranges from 1000 to 50,000  every year*.
** Education System In US*

*Primary/Elementary School*
Education in America  starts at the age of 5 years. The tenure for primary school is about  five to six years. The students complete five grades of their education  during this stage. Parents generally get their students admitted to  public school, private school, or home school.

*High/Secondary School*
On completion of five  grades at the primary school, students enter secondary school. Here, the  tenure is of six to seven years, through which they would be completing  their 12 grades of schooling. On successful completion of secondary  school, students are awarded a high school diploma, which makes them  eligible for attending college or university. Students, traveling from  international destinations, applying for graduation courses in US should  possess equivalent grades.

*Undergraduate** School*
Undergraduate program  is the first step for post-secondary education that begins after 12  years of primary and secondary schooling. Colleges and universities  offering undergraduate programs offer two types of degrees, namely,  associate degree and bachelor’s degree. An associate degree is a  two-year program offered primarily by Community, Vocational, and Junior  Colleges. On completion of this course, the student is eligible for  seeking transfer in the third year of a four-year bachelor’s degree in  four-year colleges or universities. Since the tuition and fees are  relatively lower for these courses, most American and international  students find it convenient to pursue this course first and then,  proceed with the remaining two years of study. A bachelor’s degree, on  the other hand, is a four-year program, offering several ‘majors’ (or  specializations) in all fields. This is the first degree from where most  students plan their career or profession. The first year of bachelor’s  degree is called Freshman Year, the second - Sophomore Year, the third -  Junior Year, and the fourth - Senior Year.

*Professional** School*
Most US universities  offer professional program, such as law, medicine, pharmacy,  physiotherapy, etc. that lead to achievement of first professional  degrees, like MD (for medicine), Pharm D (for pharmacy), Doctor of  Physiotherapy (DPT - for physiotherapy), etc. On completion of these  degrees and fulfilling other requirements, students are permitted to  practice as professionals in their respective fields. However, to seek  admission in these professional programs, students have to qualify in  certain entrance tests, such as MCAT (for medicine), PCAT (for  pharmacy), LSAT (for law), etc. after obtaining a bachelor’s degree in  related subjects.

*Graduate** School*
Degree programs, like  engineering, arts, and sciences are offered by graduate schools and  specialized colleges, the completion of which provides masters and  doctoral level degrees, known as Master of Arts (M.A.), Master of  Sciences (M.S.), and Doctor of Philosophy (PhD). These courses vary from  one to five years, depending upon the course, specialization, level of  study, and ability of students presenting their projects. Master’s level  programs generally run for two years, while the duration for doctoral  level programs is from three to six years, depending upon the field of  research and university. However, pre-requisite tests are required to be  qualified for admission to the Master courses. TOEFL and GRE tests are  necessary for MS and MA programs, while TOEFL and GMAT are essential for  MBA and other management related programs.

*Grades & GPA*
US education system  follows a chronic evaluation method for every course adopted by the  students and awards them with grades. Based on several inquisitions,  such as class attendance, marks scored in examinations, laboratory  reports, assignments, and other relevant proceedings, the grades are  assessed and a common percentage as a “letter grade” is awarded. The  following letter grade scale is followed at US colleges and  universities:

100-90% = A
89-80% = B
79-70% = C
69-60% = D
59-50% = E
49-0% = F

Students complete the  degree programs with a Grade Point Average (GPA), computed after taking  into consideration the number of courses, number of credits (for each  course), and the numerical value of a grade. The numerical grade for  each course is multiplied by the number of credits secured by the  student. Likewise, the total points obtained are divided by the total  number of credit hours.

*If You have any query regarding the education in USA.please feel free to ask .I'll be glad to answer them
*





  Similar Threads: Higher Education in Australia  - Education in Australia - Australian Education System Education System In Canada-Type Of Education In Canada

----------

